# An Energetic String Quartet



## Tomposer

Well, it has been quite some time since I posted here. But here I am back again, to post some music. . . I hope you all like it.

Can you be old fashioned and new at the same time? Hmmm. . . I can't say. But I did want to write something fun and full of energy, and this is the result. I also recorded and filmed this video. Let me know what you think


----------



## haydnguy

Tomposer said:


> Well, it has been quite some time since I posted here. But here I am back again, to post some music. . . I hope you all like it.
> 
> Can you be old fashioned and new at the same time? Hmmm. . . I can't say. But I did want to write something fun and full of energy, and this is the result. I also recorded and filmed this video. Let me know what you think


Wow, I loved it. Great performance. Nice closeup shots.

Welcome Back.


----------



## arnerich

Nice work! :cheers:


----------



## Tomposer

Thanks both. Glad you like it. I’m going to spend some time having a look at the other new music on this forum


----------



## Captainnumber36

Incredible! Very good.


----------



## Tomposer

Thank you, glad you liked it


----------



## Guest

Very commendable. I liked that "folk-like/modal" melody that very satisfyingly marked out the structure (F-E-D-A-B-C-B natural-A-E).


----------



## Tomposer

Thanks so much  . Oh I see what you’re saying, they are the notes of the melody. Yes, definitely a modal one... Dorian actually, though it shifts ... an F# in the second phrase making it major for a while, and later too shifting between B nat and Bb. Subtle tensions and latent dissonance, like in medieval music (which is where some of the harmonic technique comes from). I guess you could say it has elements of “proto-tonality.” I’ll put the score up when I get around to it . Thanks again for listening !!


----------

